# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Lazybot for 3.3.5a

## irodeyourmom

I play on Dalaran-WoW and recently have started attempting to use Lazybot version 1.7 (i think)

I have seen a few other posts of people using this version on molten wow, etc for 3.3.5a, but I can't get the damn thing to work. I have downloaded extensive profiles, behaviors, different links for the bot itself. And every time, I will just fly in a circle around a zone, and I will not Loot herb nodes or Mining nodes. I just fly right over them.


Has anyone else had this issue or know how to fix?

Can anyone confirm this version works with 3.3.5a? 

Or possibly link a setup they use?

----------


## brotalnia

I've tested Lazybot 1.7 on both warmane (molten) and gamer-district and it's confirmed working, but only tried grinding.

----------


## Serializer

Im gonna necro a bit so someone, somewhere may find this thread again and get some help :P

I had this problem on my bot, turned out to be the node names in Mine and Herb xml were in russian. Also the file names were in cyrilic so that aint good either.

----------


## irodeyourmom

I have very few profiles that work. Luckily, one that does is Herb farming in storm peaks, and Lichbloom sells well. I don't know enough about this sort of thing to write coding, but I would love to see a Scholazar and Zul'Drak farming profiles....

Bump Bump Bump!

----------


## Serializer

One more advice for future visitors. Make sure you have *Herb* and/or *Mine* ticked in your settings --> Flying Setup. Its embarrassing how simple things pass your eyes >.<

----------


## jumperu

> I have very few profiles that work. Luckily, one that does is Herb farming in storm peaks, and Lichbloom sells well. I don't know enough about this sort of thing to write coding, but I would love to see a Scholazar and Zul'Drak farming profiles....
> 
> Bump Bump Bump!


Profiles 

*flying profiles work for any version of the bot, from the start to the very last version

**more info and other requests HERE (LAZYBOT support thread, Q&A, requests and updates)

----------

